

Remnants of the Biosphere - icey
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/remnants-of-biosphere.html

======
elblanco
I'm actually surprised at how well it's all held up (particularly the
"rainforest" area. Anyone know if they are doing _any_ maintenance to it at
all?

------
azsromej
We made a small trip to see this when I was growing up in AZ. Mostly forgot
about it until now, very cool to see.

------
brandnewlow
Looks like Myst to me. Beautiful.

------
joblessjunkie
Blogspam. Original: [http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/remnants-of-
biosphere.h...](http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/remnants-of-
biosphere.html)

~~~
icey
What are you talking about? That is what is linked here.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Actually, it appears the link was re-written in at least one of these
submissions, probably because it was blogspam.

~~~
icey
Ah, interesting. This one always had this URL, the other did get changed
though.

